
Ask HN: Book suggestions for mindful information consumption - hmhrex
I just finished reading [The Information Diet](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Information-Diet-Case-Conscious-Comsumption&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1491933399), and I was left a little confused and disappointed. I felt like it was marketed as a book for the average person looking to be more mindful about their information&#x2F;media consumption, however, it was more about challenging people to look at both sides of the US political spectrum and to get more involved in local politics.<p>So, with that, any suggestions for books along the lines of being more intentional about the information&#x2F;media we consume? It&#x27;s a difficult thing to do in this day and age, but as I&#x27;m now a parent, I want to learn to be better at this, and model this for more children as well.
======
tannerbrockwell
Pound's ABC of Reading[0] has been popular since its publication. I would
inlcude Adler's How to Read a Book[1] as well. While these focus on
literature, I think that there is a lot of overlap in technical and CS based
writing. The primary disctinction would be that the later would be repeatable
or implemented by the reader.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABC_of_Reading](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABC_of_Reading)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Read_a_Book](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Read_a_Book)

~~~
hmhrex
These seem to be more about how to read poetry and literature critically. I
guess I'm looking more along the lines cutting back how much information I
take in, and choosing better what information to take in.

